# Did you know we have these???



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a LOT of info here at MIMB. Obviously! But do you know where all of them are?

Here is just a short list from the Kawi how to section:


HOW TO: 05-06 BUS Connector Fix with pics
Reverse Limiter Override
HID Install
Tank Skid Mod
How To Install LED Tail Light
How to: Save your gas tank cover with a Muzzy
Rewind Your Recoil/Pull Start Spring
Heating Floorboards
HID BREAKDOWN
Tightening Belt/Belt Light Reset
Kawasaki Clutch Spring Chart
Spring compress tool #1
Changing Primary Spring (Video)
Secondary Spring Installation (Video)
Clutch Spring Installation (Written Version)
How to Change Secondary springs, Italian Version!
Bootlegger's Guide To jetting
3" center snorkel Brute 650i/750
Brute Snorkel Instructions
How to snorkel a Prairie V-twin (03)
Center Snorkels on Brute Force 650SRA
How To: Clean The Brute Carbs
Dual airbox snorks on Brute Force 650i/750
Video: Brute Force 750 - Changing the Front Oil Seal
Stock Exhaust Mod

And that's JUST a Few of them, in Just the kawi section!!

We also have pages that you wont find right in the forum. They can be accessed via the QUICK LINKS tab at the top of the page on the tool bar:


ATV Bolt Patterns, OEM Tire Sizes, OEM Wheel Sizes and Offsets Chart
Tire Weight Charts
Carburetor Jet Conversion Cross-Reference Chart
General Carburetor Jetting Guide
Spark Plug Color Chart
Recovering Sunk/Swamped Bike
Torque Conversion Chart
Manuals and Maps!

We also have a few general how to's, in the General Tech/Audio section:


Shine up Your Plastic
How-To; LED headlight accent
Lets see your cooler set up
How To Replace your slide style kill switch with a push button
Home Made Brake Pads
Electrical Connector Repair & Soldering
How to wire lights with a relay
Dynojet Jet Kit Installation Instructions

So look around!! We have SO much floating around here on the forum. You can literally fix/mod just about anything by checking our how-to's and charts!

A BIG BIG BIG Thanks to all who have contributed to this list! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah we have more how to's then any other website ive been on!!


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

These How To threads are the best! Saved me alot of money and stress. I am so glad I found this site.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

It is funny the number of references to MIMB for "how-to's" That I have seen on some of the forums that I visit. I think that puts MIMB at the top of the list. I have not been here long, but I have to check the forum at least a couple of times a day to get my fix at work since I can't be riding.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> I have to check the forum at least a couple of times a day to get my fix at work since I can't be riding.


:bigok:


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

parkerexpress said:


> These How To threads are the best! Saved me alot of money and stress. I am so glad I found this site.


Agreed. Also made me buy a new couch, because that's where I'm sleeping now due to all the $ in the brute!!!!!! oh well it's worth it :flames:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think you forgot 1 . isnt there a write up on how to do the teryx bevel gear swap..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah i think youre right somewhere there is


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

If not I know Justin could do a write up. He's only 5 or 6. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Lol yeah I've done a few of them now.....I think I'm actually up to 9 now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Lol yeah I've done a few of them now.....I think I'm actually up to 9 now


sorry for not staying up on your stats buddy


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I won't hold it against ya homie

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks buddy that means alot coming from you !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------

